# I think I may become a teacher



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I may get certified to teach. I have a bachelor's degree. There are alternate paths you can take for certification. I'm thinking the best way to deal with SA is to confront it dead on. What do you think?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I also hope to become a teacher. It seems kindof an odd thing to do for someone with SA, that's actually the reaction I get most of the time because people are aware I'm really shy. But there's something different about being...up in front of people for a purpose, to help them learn and understand and such. 

Personally I think it's a good idea, but I'm obviously biased. Depending on what you plan to teach you could get a job rather easily, they are always looking for science or language teachers at least around here. I'd recommend maybe applying to TA if you would do your program at a university, or asking to do some volunteering or tutoring at a school or something of the like. Get in front of a class, and see how you handle it. 

Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------

